# trailering a Ford 2120 loader with backhoe in enclosed trailer?



## srshaw3 (Nov 4, 2013)

I just sold my 7k open car trailer as it was under gvw for the Ford 2120 with backhoe and loader.
My initial thought was to go to a 9999 gvw open trailer, as it would be up to the occasional task of trailering the tractor and still be quite functional for my car trailering needs.
I once had an enclosed trailer and think perhaps it might be a good time to consider going that way again, but am wondering if the tractor with loader and backhoe can be trailered in a 24' 6'6" enclosed trailer with 5k axles. I know I would need to remove the roll bar (aka ROPS) when doing so.
The enclosed trailer would suit my other needs well, as at some point I will be moving household items and possible agricultural products.

Has anyone trailered the Ford 2120 with backhoe and loader in an enclosed trailer?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I haven't done that, but what about the height of the backhoe? If you drop the backhoe down to fit under the roof of the trailer, will you still be able to close the door due to the increased length?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As PogoBill said.........
If the tractor fits well w/strong tie down points I'll don't see a problem other than venting exhaust.


----------



## srshaw3 (Nov 4, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Well, I haven't done that, but what about the height of the backhoe? If you drop the backhoe down to fit under the roof of the trailer, will you still be able to close the door due to the increased length?





Thomas said:


> As PogoBill said.........
> If the tractor fits well w/strong tie down points I'll don't see a problem other than venting exhaust.


Unfortunately I have the backhoe and the tractor in two different locations right now, but I measured the backhoe arm length and it is @72". So my thinking is that even in a full upright locked towing configuration it would be perhaps 78" or nor more than 84" (I neglected to measure height off of ground, which I need to do). As trailers come in 6'6" or even 7' heights, I should be ok. Of course the aluminum trailer shell is going to lose any contact issues with the tractor, so that is a concern.

I could also just rent a trailer for the few times I need to move it, and have the enclosed trailer for my other needs.

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I wouldn't do it!!!!!!!!! As you mentioned, Just one slip up and your tractor could do some serious damage to the trailer walls and even the roof. I have a 6 x 12 enclosed carmate and have to say, I love the trailer. I wouldn't run the risk with mine. I simply purchased an open trailer for hauling my compact tractor.... Your enclosed trailer is invaluable for other hauling tasks!!! Don't risk it....


----------

